# Odd and Strange Fish to get



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a tank and set it up and all and im looking at filling it with strange and odd looking fish, any suggestions


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That would depend entirely on the size of the tank you got....


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

jaysee said:


> That would depend entirely on the size of the tank you got....


size isnt a problem its a 2 ft tank but i want something up to 6 inch


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

jfengler said:


> size isnt a problem its a 2 ft tank but i want something up to 6 inch


A 2 foot tank is too small for any fish attaining 6 inches, aside perhaps from a few quiet catfish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree. Plus, what are your water parameters?
There are a few odd looking small fish out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Byron said:


> A 2 foot tank is too small for any fish attaining 6 inches, aside perhaps from a few quiet catfish.


+1 on that.

Putting a 6" fish into a 24" tank is like a person living in a walk-in closet.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

parameters and that stuff dosnt matter i can change it quite easily but this is no help i just would like to hear a list of strange looking fish


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

jfengler said:


> parameters and that stuff dosnt matter i can change it quite easily but this is no help i just would like to hear a list of strange looking fish


While I agree with you to a point that chemistry is generally not that important - stable water is better than perfect water so I would not use any products to alter the water chemistry unless your water is at an extreme. Even then, there are natural ways to do it.

Most strange looking fish require larger tanks to 48+". You could probably keep an afican butterfly. It's not an active fish - it sits around in a big tank just the same as a small tank IME. It is certainly an odd looking fish - it's closest relative is the arowana.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, but if you want a variety, as you will with smaller fish, it's important to keep same parameter species together all the same. And keeping fish in improper conditions can lead to shortened lifespans.
Two interesting soft water species could be a school of hatchetfish and glass catfish.. along with a butterfly or two on top.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

He asked for strange FISH. Not parameters, if you give him some ideas he can FIND OUT the parameters, I thought that would have been obvious guys.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

He works in a FISH STORE! He knows probably better than half of you guys on the forum what sizes he can put into the tank, he knows his limits. The thread states Odd and Strange fish to get not let's tell this guy that he is doing everything wrong.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

There is no need to get flustered and start yelling, please calm down.. If you're asking for advice on a forum, it's normal to have people commenting on everything, that's the point of a forum. Obviously the OP has his parameters under control, but people on here will naturally peck at that, simply because we care and want to be more useful.
It's helpful to know if someone has to work within a range, I didn't know that before. Most people are left working with whatever parameters they have, it's an important question. There's so many fish out there so I just wanted to see if there were more boundaries than just size to work with.
And I did already list a few fish, thank you.
Haven't looked into them much, but gobies are pretty odd looking fish. Some of them will need brackish conditions though. I'm sure there are some species that stay small enough. They have ugly little faces.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I was yelling I was just emphasising the words. Logically when someone posts a question you answer that question directly and then if they have more questions you answer those questions. Thats how we do things here in Australia. I'm not sure if it is different customs for other countries?


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I wasn't yelling I mean.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

dmuddle said:


> He works in a FISH STORE! He knows probably better than half of you guys on the forum what sizes he can put into the tank, he knows his limits. The thread states Odd and Strange fish to get not let's tell this guy that he is doing everything wrong.


If he works in a fish store and knows the stuff better than us, why ask us? Why ask the apprentice if you are the master? If he wants a simple answer to the question, then a search engine seems like a better alternative. 

For the oddball fish that can fit in a tank that size, puffers are the only thing that come to mind. There are some unusual and rare livebearers that could work in something that size, but it also depends on what your definition of odd is. Do you mean strange-looking? Rare fish? Fish with odd behavior? Fish with unique biology?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Half beaks are an odd livebearer. There should be some smaller types.
When people say odd I always think of really ugly fish.

I was wondering the same thing, Izzy.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

@ thekoimaiden I never said he knew his species better but if he screws up his job is on the line so obviously he knows his limitations that is all that I am saying.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

And if you think that you guys think you know better than that is fine but he is a really smart aquarist he just wants to know your opinions on odd fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

He must work in a terrific store for his job to be on the line, because I see the same people give bad advice over and over again at my stores.....


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

The owners of the store is a small business they have a second store and know exactly what they are talking about. If someone has claimed that jfengler and I are the same person I would like to confirm that this is not true, we are cousins. He lives one suburb from me, and is someone completely different.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys I am sorry if I come across as rude its just the way I right things, I am hardly ever intentionally being rude. I just realise after rereading my posts that it may seem rude. Sorry if I have offended anybody.  Hope you understand. I am as just addicted to fishkeeping as everyone else!!


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

ok people, take a chill pill, yes i ment strange looking fish,, the type of fish that when you look at it youll be like what is that or woah thats wierd, i work at an aquarium and will say im very experienced in what i do, but i would just like another fish enjoyers opinions, i know what the types of fish need, just dont see too many 'strange' fish other than pantadons, which I bought one today


----------

